# Outdoors > Photography and Video >  Otago Rally photos

## GravelBen

For the petrolheads (gravelheads?), my photos from Otago Rally: https://flic.kr/s/aHskYjECjR

A few samples...

DSC_3341 by Ben, on Flickr

DSC_3740 by Ben, on Flickr

DSC_4063 by Ben, on Flickr

DSC_4031 by Ben, on Flickr

DSC_4708 by Ben, on Flickr

DSC_5082 by Ben, on Flickr

DSC_5337 by Ben, on Flickr

DSC_5529 by Ben, on Flickr

----------


## Ben-tard

Mint, awesome camera work, love the gravel spray in 5th from top 

mental note to self - take work van down gravel road (sideways) at next opportunity

----------


## GravelBen

> Mint, awesome camera work, love the gravel spray in 5th from top 
> 
> mental note to self - take work van down gravel road (sideways) at next opportunity


Cheers - keep it shiny side up!

----------


## keneff

Those old Escorts look pretty tidy. Good photo's GB

----------

